# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  From ceiling fan to simple light

## lordmule

Hi everyone,  
I had to remove an old ceiling fan due to its wobbly nature. I'd like to put in a simple light fitting, although the house is old. There are three wires coming from the house red, white and black. These were connected to the ceiling fan connection labelled SAN, where wires previously connected:
S - white
A - red
N - black 
also, a (green) ground wire came out of the fan as a wire to nowhere. 
So now I have a simple bayonet light fitting with red, black and neutral. I want to know, what is the white for where should it be? 
fyi I have read this guide on wires, it seems the red,black,white i have is not there. 
thanks

----------


## stevoh741

I think you will find most will be reluctant to tell you as if you die following someone's directions on here then where does that leave the guy giving the electrical advice. IMHO find a couple of jobs that need doing to make it wothwhile and call a sparky. If you don't know what the wires are for then your playing with fire....so to speak

----------


## BRADFORD

:What he said:

----------


## chalkyt

Yep, the above are spot-on. That was my reason for not putting in two bob's worth. We can all guess what the wires are, but don't really know unless we are there. In my licensed electrical life I have come across scary DIY electrical situations where the colour of the wire is no indication of what it does (black actives, switched neutrals, etc, etc) and even got a few "belts" for my trouble. It is dangerous stuff. Best advice is if you don't know then don't do it.

----------


## Kevin_Baker

> So now I have a simple bayonet light fitting with red, black and neutral.

  I hope you mean that the black is the neutral! 
Chances are [normal disclaimer here] that the white would have either been the switched active for the fan motor, or for the light. Is it still connected at the back of the switch?

----------


## lordmule

Thanks for the response guys. I only disconnected the fan, so no experimental game of death. I had a guy come in to put in a slightly more appealing light fitting (might as well since $$$ install). So I asked him about the red, white, black and he didn't seem interested in answering my questions, just grumbled and continued to work silently. He hooked up only the red and black to the new light fitting and the white closed with a marionette. I don't know, maybe he didn't like me or answer the only question I had  :Frown:    

> I hope you mean that the black is the neutral!

  oops i meant to say that lol   

> Chances are [normal disclaimer here] that the white would have either been the switched active for the fan motor, or for the light. Is it still connected at the back of the switch?

  I noted what was connected before I pulled it down. The labels on the fan had S, A, N with white, red, black. I'm guessing its like you say it is. 
I am glad to have someone else mess with those house wires because they were old and a tad frayed, he cut them back a little and it all seems more safer. use a sparky, safety first!

----------

